# Gun Dog



## newchic (Apr 23, 2006)

How do we get the dog used to gun fire? We took her out with us today, for target practice. I was pretty impressed. (My old girl would hid under the car the first and only time I took her to target practice. She is too old to go out much now anyway.) But back to the topic at hand our new girl, Chindi, was excited, she barked and pulled on her leash wanting to go down range. We got Chindi as a stray about 4 months ago. She is about a year and a half old. Im not sure what breed. Maybe Spitz or Canaan. She is very smart and I she acts half cat. Im not sure that we will train her for hunting. Right now our plans for her include getting along with (maybe even hearding) the chickens and taking her out to target practice with us.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

First, Welcome. What a great first post!!
It sounds like your dog does not have any problems with gunfire since she wants to run down range after the shot.
Second, make sure that the gunfire is not too close to the dog initially. If the dog is comfortable with the sound you can move her closer.
Third, and probably most importantly, you want your dog to sit to the sound of a gunshot. Next time you go to the range when a shot goes off make your dog sit immediately. Have your dog on lead and place her on a sit as soon as the gun goes off.
Good luck.
Let us know how it goes.


----------

